# I really really need advice! Please respond!!



## bo0 (Dec 12, 2008)

Okay so this is kind of continued to my first post....
http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/3257-i-have-no-idea-what-do-help.html

You would kind of need to look at it to see what is going on. Continued from that he picked me up from work last night and stayed home with me but we didnt talk... so his "girlfriend" wasnt around or whatever. Today we are fine everything is good. I go to work blah he picks me up... everything is fine. As we are in the car on the way home I say u wanna get something to eat and hes like yea thats fine. Then he says "I have to go pick up my sisters and take them somewhere" I say oh is that why you are all dressed up? Mind u he is really laid back and just wears junk most of the time. Tonight he had on his matching outfit and hat and all that. No wedding ring! but he says " no im going to a party!" I say oh with who... and he says whoever wants to go... Which means hes not going to a party but he plans on staying out...which probably involves another female! So I stop talking about it we get home and he has a mess everywhere it always burns me up when he doesnt clean up after himmself. So he leaves with an attitude I ask him if he is going to say bye he says bye and leaves. I go outside and stop him and ask him whats wrong he says go talk to your boyfriend.

So I walk in the house, its crazy how he flips! So I call him and I tell him I need to tell him somethings. He listens. I tell him I am sorry how everything happened and I regret it. He says ok tell me something I don't know. And I say I'm being serious I wanna make it work but if you arent going to try tell me now. And he hangs up. I call back and he says what you did this blah blah blah go talk to your boyfriend. Then I say WTF what is it. He says dont talk to me like I'm your husband We are friends with benefits. I get pissed!! He says what do you want me to say. When the time is right for me I will let you know but for now I am going to see other people.


HOW DO I DEAL WITH THIS????????????????

He says a lot of things he doesnt mean but do I seriously sit and wait for him or what I am so hurt and confused


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

WHy are you with him?

draconis


----------



## pauline2001 (Dec 13, 2008)

I went back and read your previous post and this follow-up. I can only tell you how I fell regarding my husband's emotional affair. I think maybe when your husband saw the emails, he just flipped. It makes you so angry. I think that what he is doing, he is doing out of spite to "pay you back." I think anger really causes people to do horrible things without realizing what they've done.


----------



## bo0 (Dec 12, 2008)

draconis said:


> WHy are you with him?
> 
> draconis


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

bo0 said:


>


I think *draconis* was asking you a serious question, that requires at least a paragraph. Answering will help you find out what's going on in your head.


----------



## bo0 (Dec 12, 2008)

MarkTwain said:


> I think *draconis* was asking you a serious question, that requires at least a paragraph. Answering will help you find out what's going on in your head.


Thanks I realize that...When I get my thoughts fully together I will answer that. Other wise it will sound like I'm running circles around my words.

Not saying I dunno why I am with him.. just it is hard for me to sit and type it and make it make sence.


----------

